

Developing communities by developing tech talent - underig
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/devtech-academy--2

======
underig
As a former student of a web dev "bootcamp"(Also apart of the first graduating
batch!) I thought it would be great to share a new program putting a spin on
the traditional bootcamp model

They're currently raising funding to hire an instructor as well as provide
student stipends. One of the biggest considerations i faced when narrowing,
and eventually selecting, my program was the tuition cost, programs like these
in each state might just solve the "tech shortage"

